# Nevoeiro traiçoeiro!!



## iceworld (8 Fev 2008 às 16:04)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/homepage

PS: Aceder há notícia do choque em cadeia no Egipto. Não sei porque mas não consegui colocar a ligação directa.
Desculpem


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2008 às 16:28)

iceworld disse:


> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/homepage
> 
> PS: Aceder há notícia do choque em cadeia no Egipto. Não sei porque mas não consegui colocar a ligação directa.
> Desculpem



http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20080207_Acidente+no+Egipto+faz+mais+de+20+mortos.htm


A ver se agora dá         (deu, mas não dá para por o link directo do video, mas agora é mais fácil aceder, tá logo ao lado)


----------



## iceworld (8 Fev 2008 às 16:42)

vitamos disse:


> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20080207_Acidente+no+Egipto+faz+mais+de+20+mortos.htm
> 
> 
> A ver se agora dá         (deu, mas não dá para por o link directo do video, mas agora é mais fácil aceder, tá logo ao lado)




Obrigado Vitamos


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2008 às 18:06)

[SAPO]nn2Hp8kO29pJieh2qbcu[/SAPO]


----------

